# i have found my theme!!!!



## redhead_diabolica (Jan 10, 2006)

my theme is desert dwelling lizards. i'm am going to breed lizards that live in the desert. i am going to attempt to breed armadillo lizards, alligator lizards, eastern collered lizards, and a few others but haven't decided yet. thanks for everyones help and hopefully i will bew able to help you in the future.


----------



## Andrew (Jan 15, 2006)

If you're going to focus on desert-dwelling lizards, I suggest you look into getting some Viper Geckos(teratolepis fasciata).

Here's a pic of my female(gravid at the time), who passed away mysteriously several months ago.







Thanks,

Andrew


----------

